# Need help planning Costa Rica vacation



## bailey (Nov 15, 2006)

Planning on going in March.  My thoughts are:
Fly into Liberia (there is a flight that arrives at 6am) 
Head to La Fortuna/Volcano 2 nights
To Papagayo or Tamarindo area 3 nights
To Tambor or Montezuma area 2 night/or 3
Jaco 3 nights(won 5 nights at the Marriott there, but thinking of just using 3)
Want to go to Manuel Antonio, not sure if should get room in that area or just drive from Jaco.
San Jose 1 or 2 nights
Puerto Viejo 2 nights 
Fly out of San Jose

Too ambitious?  Too much packing?  I'm flexible in airports.  The only thing I need to be in San Jose during the week sometime for a MD consult.  Don't think that would work on a weekend.  

Should I cut out Puerto Viejo?  Add anything else.  

HELP!!!


----------



## eal (Nov 15, 2006)

bailey said:
			
		

> Planning on going in March.  My thoughts are:
> Fly into Liberia (there is a flight that arrives at 6am)
> Head to La Fortuna/Volcano 2 nights
> To Papagayo or Tamarindo area 3 nights
> ...



Whew!  You have outlined a pretty busy itinerary.  I would pass on Puerto Viejo for sure.  Manuel Antonio is a must-see, and you could get a hotel room nearby or you could just stay at the Jaco Marriott for the 5 days and drive to MA to see all that it has to offer.  

You will have a great time!


----------



## bailey (Nov 16, 2006)

I was reading some previous posts regarding II having some "getaways" to CR.  Anyone know if these are still available?  

Thanks for the feedback eal.  I think I will be sticking to the Pacific Coast...just too much in two weeks to try to see it all.


----------



## tashamen (Nov 16, 2006)

II has getaways to the Sanctuary Resort in Guanacaste every week in March for about $800 (2 bedrooms).  If you're not an II member the same resort is available at condodirect.com for about $950.


----------



## Lydlady (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow, that's a temptation.  I heard that Getaways are the best way to go for CR.  We put in a request in August 2005 and never got anything.


----------

